# KDE 3.5 - unmask und keywords

## trikolon

vielleicht kanns jemand brauchen, der kde 3.5 installieren will.

```
/etc/portage/packages.keywords

# KDE

kde-base/akode ~x86

kde-base/akregator ~x86

kde-base/amor ~x86

kde-base/ark ~x86

kde-base/arts ~x86

kde-base/artsplugin-akode ~x86

kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile ~x86

kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib ~x86

kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123 ~x86

kde-base/artsplugin-xine ~x86

kde-base/atlantik ~x86

kde-base/atlantikdesigner ~x86

kde-base/blinken ~x86

kde-base/certmanager ~x86

kde-base/cervisia ~x86

kde-base/dcopc ~x86

kde-base/dcopjava ~x86

kde-base/dcopperl ~x86

kde-base/dcoppython ~x86

kde-base/dcoprss ~x86

kde-base/drkonqi ~x86

kde-base/eyesapplet ~x86

kde-base/fifteenapplet ~x86

kde-base/juk ~x86

kde-base/kaboodle ~x86

kde-base/kaddressbook ~x86

kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kalarm ~x86

kde-base/kalyptus ~x86

kde-base/kalzium ~x86

kde-base/kamera ~x86

kde-base/kanagram ~x86

kde-base/kandy ~x86

kde-base/kappfinder ~x86

kde-base/kapptemplate ~x86

kde-base/karm ~x86

kde-base/kasteroids ~x86

kde-base/kate ~x86

kde-base/kate-plugins ~x86

kde-base/katomic ~x86

kde-base/kaudiocreator ~x86

kde-base/kbabel ~x86

kde-base/kbackgammon ~x86

kde-base/kbattleship ~x86

kde-base/kblackbox ~x86

kde-base/kbounce ~x86

kde-base/kbruch ~x86

kde-base/kbstateapplet ~x86

kde-base/kbugbuster ~x86

kde-base/kcachegrind ~x86

kde-base/kcalc ~x86

kde-base/kcharselect ~x86

kde-base/kcheckpass ~x86

kde-base/kcminit ~x86

kde-base/kcoloredit ~x86

kde-base/kcontrol ~x86

kde-base/kcron ~x86

kde-base/kdat ~x86

kde-base/kdcop ~x86

kde-base/kde ~x86

kde-base/kde-env ~x86

kde-base/kde-i18n ~x86

kde-base/kde-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeaccessibility ~x86

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes ~x86

kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdeaddons-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeadmin ~x86

kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdeadmin-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-styles ~x86

kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers ~x86

kde-base/kdebase ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-data ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-pam ~x86

kde-base/kdebase-startkde ~x86

kde-base/kdebindings-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdebugdialog ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu-applnk ~x86

kde-base/kdeedu-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdegames ~x86

kde-base/kdegames-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdegraphics ~x86

kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdegraphics-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdejava ~x86

kde-base/kdelibs ~x86

kde-base/kdelirc ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdenetwork ~x86

kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing ~x86

kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdenetwork-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdepasswd ~x86

kde-base/kdepim ~x86

kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/kdepim-kresources ~x86

kde-base/kdepim-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdepim-wizards ~x86

kde-base/kdeprint ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk-kfile-plugins ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk-misc ~x86

kde-base/kdesdk-scripts ~x86

kde-base/kdesktop ~x86

kde-base/kdesu ~x86

kde-base/kdetoys ~x86

kde-base/kdetoys-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdeutils ~x86

kde-base/kdeutils-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdewebdev ~x86

kde-base/kdewebdev-meta ~x86

kde-base/kdf ~x86

kde-base/kdialog ~x86

kde-base/kdict ~x86

kde-base/kdm ~x86

kde-base/kdnssd ~x86

kde-base/kdvi ~x86

kde-base/kedit ~x86

kde-base/keduca ~x86

kde-base/kenolaba ~x86

kde-base/kfax ~x86

kde-base/kfilereplace ~x86

kde-base/kfind ~x86

kde-base/kfloppy ~x86

kde-base/kfouleggs ~x86

kde-base/kgamma ~x86

kde-base/kgeography ~x86

kde-base/kget ~x86

kde-base/kghostview ~x86

kde-base/kgoldrunner ~x86

kde-base/kgpg ~x86

kde-base/khangman ~x86

kde-base/khelpcenter ~x86

kde-base/khexedit ~x86

kde-base/khotkeys ~x86

kde-base/kicker ~x86

kde-base/kicker-applets ~x86

kde-base/kiconedit ~x86

kde-base/kig ~x86

kde-base/kimagemapeditor ~x86

kde-base/kitchensync ~x86

kde-base/kiten ~x86

kde-base/kjots ~x86

kde-base/kjsembed ~x86

kde-base/kjumpingcube ~x86

kde-base/klaptopdaemon ~x86

kde-base/klatin ~x86

kde-base/klettres ~x86

kde-base/klickety ~x86

kde-base/klines ~x86

kde-base/klinkstatus ~x86

kde-base/klipper ~x86

kde-base/kmag ~x86

kde-base/kmahjongg ~x86

kde-base/kmail ~x86

kde-base/kmailcvt ~x86

kde-base/kmathtool ~x86

kde-base/kmenuedit ~x86

kde-base/kmessedwords ~x86

kde-base/kmid ~x86

kde-base/kmilo ~x86

kde-base/kmines ~x86

kde-base/kmix ~x86

kde-base/kmobile ~x86

kde-base/kmoon ~x86

kde-base/kmousetool ~x86

kde-base/kmouth ~x86

kde-base/kmplot ~x86

kde-base/kmrml ~x86

kde-base/kmtrace ~x86

kde-base/knetattach ~x86

kde-base/knewsticker ~x86

kde-base/knewsticker-scripts ~x86

kde-base/knode ~x86

kde-base/knotes ~x86

kde-base/kode ~x86

kde-base/kodo ~x86

kde-base/kolf ~x86

kde-base/kolourpaint ~x86

kde-base/kommander ~x86

kde-base/kompare ~x86

kde-base/konq-plugins ~x86

kde-base/konqueror ~x86

kde-base/konqueror-akregator ~x86

kde-base/konquest ~x86

kde-base/konsole ~x86

kde-base/konsolekalendar ~x86

kde-base/kontact ~x86

kde-base/kontact-specialdates ~x86

kde-base/kooka ~x86

kde-base/kopete ~x86

kde-base/korganizer ~x86

kde-base/korn ~x86

kde-base/korundum ~x86

kde-base/kpackage ~x86

kde-base/kpager ~x86

kde-base/kpat ~x86

kde-base/kpdf ~x86

kde-base/kpercentage ~x86

kde-base/kpersonalizer ~x86

kde-base/kpf ~x86

kde-base/kpilot ~x86

kde-base/kpoker ~x86

kde-base/kpovmodeler ~x86

kde-base/kppp ~x86

kde-base/krdc ~x86

kde-base/kreadconfig ~x86

kde-base/krec ~x86

kde-base/kregexpeditor ~x86

kde-base/kreversi ~x86

kde-base/krfb ~x86

kde-base/kruler ~x86

kde-base/ksame ~x86

kde-base/ksayit ~x86

kde-base/kscd ~x86

kde-base/kscreensaver ~x86

kde-base/kshisen ~x86

kde-base/ksig ~x86

kde-base/ksim ~x86

kde-base/ksirc ~x86

kde-base/ksirtet ~x86

kde-base/ksmiletris ~x86

kde-base/ksmserver ~x86

kde-base/ksnake ~x86

kde-base/ksnapshot ~x86

kde-base/ksokoban ~x86

kde-base/kspaceduel ~x86

kde-base/ksplashml ~x86

kde-base/kspy ~x86

kde-base/kstars ~x86

kde-base/kstart ~x86

kde-base/ksvg ~x86

kde-base/ksync ~x86

kde-base/ksysguard ~x86

kde-base/ksystraycmd ~x86

kde-base/ksysv ~x86

kde-base/ktalkd ~x86

kde-base/kteatime ~x86

kde-base/ktimer ~x86

kde-base/ktip ~x86

kde-base/ktnef ~x86

kde-base/ktouch ~x86

kde-base/ktron ~x86

kde-base/kttsd ~x86

kde-base/ktuberling ~x86

kde-base/kturtle ~x86

kde-base/ktux ~x86

kde-base/kuickshow ~x86

kde-base/kuiviewer ~x86

kde-base/kuser ~x86

kde-base/kverbos ~x86

kde-base/kview ~x86

kde-base/kviewshell ~x86

kde-base/kvoctrain ~x86

kde-base/kwalletmanager ~x86

kde-base/kweather ~x86

kde-base/kwifimanager ~x86

kde-base/kwin ~x86

kde-base/kwin4 ~x86

kde-base/kwordquiz ~x86

kde-base/kworldwatch ~x86

kde-base/kxkb ~x86

kde-base/kxsldbg ~x86

kde-base/libkcal ~x86

kde-base/libkcddb ~x86

kde-base/libkdeedu ~x86

kde-base/libkdegames ~x86

kde-base/libkdenetwork ~x86

kde-base/libkdepim ~x86

kde-base/libkholidays ~x86

kde-base/libkmime ~x86

kde-base/libkonq ~x86

kde-base/libkpgp ~x86

kde-base/libkpimexchange ~x86

kde-base/libkpimidentities ~x86

kde-base/libkscan ~x86

kde-base/libksieve ~x86

kde-base/libksirtet ~x86

kde-base/librss ~x86

kde-base/lilo-config ~x86

kde-base/lisa ~x86

kde-base/lskat ~x86

kde-base/metadata.xml ~x86

kde-base/mimelib ~x86

kde-base/mpeglib ~x86

kde-base/networkstatus ~x86

kde-base/noatun ~x86

kde-base/noatun-plugins ~x86

kde-base/nsplugins ~x86

kde-base/qtjava ~x86

kde-base/qtruby ~x86

kde-base/qtsharp ~x86

kde-base/quanta ~x86

kde-base/renamedlg-audio ~x86

kde-base/renamedlg-images ~x86

kde-base/secpolicy ~x86

kde-base/smoke ~x86

kde-base/superkaramba ~x86

kde-base/umbrello ~x86

kde-base/unsermake ~x86

kde-base/vimpart ~x86

kde-base/xparts ~x86

```

```
/etc/portage/packages.unmask

>=kde-base/*-3.5

>=kde-base/*-3.5.0

>=kde-base/akode-3.5.0

>=kde-base/akregator-3.5.0

>=kde-base/amor-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ark-3.5.0

>=kde-base/arts-3.5.0

>=kde-base/artsplugin-akode-3.5.0

>=kde-base/artsplugin-audiofile-3.5.0

>=kde-base/artsplugin-mpeglib-3.5.0

>=kde-base/artsplugin-mpg123-3.5.0

>=kde-base/artsplugin-xine-3.5.0

>=kde-base/atlantik-3.5.0

>=kde-base/atlantikdesigner-3.5.0

>=kde-base/blinken-3.5.0

>=kde-base/certmanager-3.5.0

>=kde-base/cervisia-3.5.0

>=kde-base/dcopc-3.5.0

>=kde-base/dcopjava-3.5.0

>=kde-base/dcopperl-3.5.0

>=kde-base/dcoppython-3.5.0

>=kde-base/dcoprss-3.5.0

>=kde-base/drkonqi-3.5.0

>=kde-base/eyesapplet-3.5.0

>=kde-base/fifteenapplet-3.5.0

>=kde-base/juk-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kaboodle-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kaddressbook-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kalarm-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kalyptus-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kalzium-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kamera-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kanagram-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kandy-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kappfinder-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kapptemplate-3.5.0

>=kde-base/karm-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kasteroids-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kate-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kate-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/katomic-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kaudiocreator-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbabel-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbackgammon-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbattleship-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kblackbox-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbounce-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbruch-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbstateapplet-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kbugbuster-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcachegrind-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcalc-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcharselect-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcheckpass-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcminit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcoloredit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcontrol-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kcron-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdat-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdcop-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kde-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-iconthemes-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaccessibility-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-docs-konq-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeaddons-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeadmin-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-emoticons-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-icewm-themes-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-iconthemes-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kscreensaver-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kwin-styles-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-kworldclock-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-sounds-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-styles-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeartwork-wallpapers-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-data-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-kioslaves-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-pam-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebase-startkde-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebindings-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdebugdialog-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeedu-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeedu-applnk-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeedu-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kde-env-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdegames-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdegames-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdegraphics-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kde-i18n-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdejava-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdelibs-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdelirc-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kde-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-arts-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kappfinder-data-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-kioslaves-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdemultimedia-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-filesharing-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdenetwork-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdepasswd-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdepim-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdepim-kioslaves-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdepim-kresources-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdepim-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdepim-wizards-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeprint-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesdk-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesdk-kfile-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesdk-kioslaves-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesdk-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesdk-misc-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesdk-scripts-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesktop-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdesu-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdetoys-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdetoys-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeutils-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdeutils-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdewebdev-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdewebdev-meta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdf-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdialog-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdict-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdm-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdnssd-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kdvi-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kedit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/keduca-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kenolaba-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kfax-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kfilereplace-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kfind-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kfloppy-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kfouleggs-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kgamma-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kgeography-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kget-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kghostview-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kgoldrunner-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kgpg-3.5.0

>=kde-base/khangman-3.5.0

>=kde-base/khelpcenter-3.5.0

>=kde-base/khexedit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/khotkeys-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kicker-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kicker-applets-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kiconedit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kig-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kimagemapeditor-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kitchensync-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kiten-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kjots-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kjsembed-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kjumpingcube-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klaptopdaemon-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klatin-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klettres-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klickety-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klines-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klinkstatus-3.5.0

>=kde-base/klipper-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmag-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmahjongg-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmail-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmailcvt-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmathtool-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmenuedit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmessedwords-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmid-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmilo-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmines-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmix-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmobile-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmoon-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmousetool-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmouth-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmplot-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmrml-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kmtrace-3.5.0

>=kde-base/knetattach-3.5.0

>=kde-base/knewsticker-3.5.0

>=kde-base/knewsticker-scripts-3.5.0

>=kde-base/knode-3.5.0

>=kde-base/knotes-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kode-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kodo-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kolf-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kolourpaint-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kommander-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kompare-3.5.0

>=kde-base/konq-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/konqueror-3.5.0

>=kde-base/konqueror-akregator-3.5.0

>=kde-base/konquest-3.5.0

>=kde-base/konsole-3.5.0

>=kde-base/konsolekalendar-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kontact-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kontact-specialdates-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kooka-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kopete-3.5.0

>=kde-base/korganizer-3.5.0

>=kde-base/korn-3.5.0

>=kde-base/korundum-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpackage-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpager-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpat-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpdf-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpercentage-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpersonalizer-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpf-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpilot-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpoker-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kpovmodeler-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kppp-3.5.0

>=kde-base/krdc-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kreadconfig-3.5.0

>=kde-base/krec-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kregexpeditor-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kreversi-3.5.0

>=kde-base/krfb-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kruler-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksame-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksayit-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kscd-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kscreensaver-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kshisen-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksig-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksim-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksirc-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksirtet-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksmiletris-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksmserver-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksnake-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksnapshot-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksokoban-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kspaceduel-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksplashml-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kspy-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kstars-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kstart-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksvg-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksync-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksysguard-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksystraycmd-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ksysv-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktalkd-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kteatime-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktimer-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktip-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktnef-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktouch-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktron-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kttsd-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktuberling-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kturtle-3.5.0

>=kde-base/ktux-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kuickshow-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kuiviewer-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kuser-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kverbos-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kview-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kviewshell-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kvoctrain-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kwalletmanager-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kweather-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kwifimanager-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kwin-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kwin4-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kwordquiz-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kworldwatch-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kxkb-3.5.0

>=kde-base/kxsldbg-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkcal-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkcddb-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkdeedu-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkdegames-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkdenetwork-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkdepim-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkholidays-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkmime-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkonq-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkpgp-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkpimexchange-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkpimidentities-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libkscan-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libksieve-3.5.0

>=kde-base/libksirtet-3.5.0

>=kde-base/librss-3.5.0

>=kde-base/lilo-config-3.5.0

>=kde-base/lisa-3.5.0

>=kde-base/lskat-3.5.0

>=kde-base/metadata.xml-3.5.0

>=kde-base/mimelib-3.5.0

>=kde-base/mpeglib-3.5.0

>=kde-base/networkstatus-3.5.0

>=kde-base/noatun-3.5.0

>=kde-base/noatun-plugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/nsplugins-3.5.0

>=kde-base/qtjava-3.5.0

>=kde-base/qtruby-3.5.0

>=kde-base/qtsharp-3.5.0

>=kde-base/quanta-3.5.0

>=kde-base/renamedlg-audio-3.5.0

>=kde-base/renamedlg-images-3.5.0

>=kde-base/secpolicy-3.5.0

>=kde-base/smoke-3.5.0

>=kde-base/superkaramba-3.5.0

>=kde-base/umbrello-3.5.0

>=kde-base/unsermake-3.5.0

>=kde-base/vimpart-3.5.0

>=kde-base/xparts-3.5.0
```

----------

## amne

Und du weisst, welchen Einfluss diese Liste auf dein System hat - vor allem auch ein bisschen in die Zukunft gedacht?

----------

## trikolon

ja das is mir klar. also wirklich empfehlenswert ist es nicht es auf diese art und weisse zu machen. aber wenn man kde 3.5 ausprobieren will ist es eine möglichkeit.

also benutzung auf eigene gefahr

----------

## Earthwings

Kann man auch ein bisschen sicherer haben. 

```
>=kde-base/*-3.5

>=kde-base/*-3.5.0
```

aus package.unmask entfernen, da es ungültige Einträge sind. In der package.unmask >= durch ~ ersetzen. Die gleichen Einträge in der package.keywords wie in der package.unmask statt der oben geposteten, da sonst immer die ~x86 Version genommen wird und nicht nur für KDE 3.5. Die Einträge in der package.unmask sollten schon recht bald überflüssig sein, da die KDE Pakete in Kürze auf allen Spiegeln verfügbar sein sollten.

Trotzdem sollte man sich bewusst sein, dass die Ebuilds zu diesem frühen Zeitpunkt mit großer Wahrscheinlichkeit noch Fehler enthalten und dadurch nicht kompilieren, die Katze fressen o.ä.

----------

## tam

Und das "emerge kde" wird jetzt durch "emerge kde-meta" ersetzt, richtig?

----------

## Earthwings

Kann man sich (noch) aussuchen, KDE 3.5 gibt es auch als monolithische Ebuilds.

----------

## Lenz

Das mit den Splitebuilds find ich echt irgendwie Käse. Das Installieren dauert deutlich länger und für die Wartung und Übersichtlichkeit ist es auch nicht grade förderlich.

----------

## tam

 *Lenz wrote:*   

> Das mit den Splitebuilds find ich echt irgendwie Käse.

 

Dito. Aber solang es dann ab 3.5 wenigstens noch die meta Dinger gibt soll's mir egal sein. Normalerweise mach ich ein emerge kde, geh arbeiten, und wenn ich nach Hause komme ist gut. Ich hoffe das bleibt dann auch so mit emerge kde-meta

----------

## amne

Ich finde sie toll. So brauchte ich nur kdelibs um kpdf zu installieren - das restliche Zeug kann ich mir sparen.

----------

## tobiasbeil

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Kann man sich (noch) aussuchen, KDE 3.5 gibt es auch als monolithische Ebuilds.

 

wie darf man das verstehen ?

macht man dann "emerge kde-monolith" und es kommt aufs selbe herraus wie wenn man

"emerge kde-metabuild" tippen würde, mit dem unterschied, dass man dann trotzdem jedes

einzelne Kackprogramm (Kedu usw. kgames was eh niemand braucht) sauber unmergen kann,

ohne dass es von einem kdebase oder kdeextras meta build geblockt wird ??

wenn ja, wie heissen denn diese "monolithischen" ebuilds ?

(leider habe ich mein kde mit den meta ebuild "kde" gemerged.

dieser "fehler" war mir aber nicht so bewusst zu dem zeitpunkt.)

----------

## tam

 *amne wrote:*   

> Ich finde sie toll. So brauchte ich nur kdelibs um kpdf zu installieren - das restliche Zeug kann ich mir sparen.

 

Ich find's auch toll (für Dich) solange ich noch mit emerge kde o.ä. alles auf einen Rutsch erledigen kann.

----------

## Earthwings

Früher gab es nur die monolithischen Ebuilds. Das ist das kde Paket, welches automatisch kdelibs, kdebase, kdeedu, kdeaddons etc. installiert.

Zusätzlich gibt es jetzt die gesplitteten Ebuilds. Dabei werden die eigentlichen KDE-Pakete (kdebase, kdeedu, ...) aufgeteilt in die einzelnen Programme (kopete, kmail, kpdf, akregator). Die "alten" KDE Pakete erhalten dabei hinten ein -meta und sorgen dafür, dass die einzelnen Pakete installiert werden. So sorgt kde-meta dafür, dass kdebase-meta, kdeedu-meta, kdeaddons-meta etc. installiert wird, kdeedu-meta wiederum installiert kgeo und was da so alles drin ist.

Das ganze hat natürlich seine Vor- und Nachteile. Nachteile sind definitiv die längere Zeit zur Installation und die fehlende Übersichtlichkeit (wenn man kde-meta installiert, gilt das natürlich nicht). Dafür kann man aber viel einfacher auf KDE Pakete verzichten, die man nicht verwendet. Außerdem ist es leichter, bei wichtigen Änderungen (z.B. hal/dbus in neuer Version) nur die betroffenen KDE Pakete neu zu kompilieren.

----------

## tuxian

Ich hoffe auch dass es die monolithischen ebuilds auch noch in Zukunft gibt.

----------

## deejay

nabend,

ich habe da jetzt auch nochmal ne frage zu. Ich habe damals KDE über "emerge kde" installiert.

Wenn denn nun bald KDE3.5 draussen ist und auf den Mirrors bereitgestellt wird, wird dann KDE

bei einem "emerge -Dup world" mit geupdatet, oder muss man das dann manuell machen?

Wie muss man denn dann vorgehen, um auf 3.5, wenn es denn soweit ist, zu updaten? Komme da irgendwie

mit dem meta und dem monolithischen ebuilds gerade nicht mit ......

Wäre für eine kurze Aufklärung in dem Bereich sehr dankbar  :Smile: 

Schöne Grüße und vielen Dank

deejay

----------

## tuxian

Ja sobald es stable ist (außer du trägst alle kde-Paket in die packages.keywords bzw. packages.unmask ein) wirst du sie bei "emerge -Dup world" oder "emerge -up kde" als update sehen.

Dabei wird KDE 3.5 in einem neuen Slot installiert werden, d.h. wenn du jetzt KDE 3.4.x installiert hast wird dann KDE 3.5 parallel dazu installiert und wenn du dann KDE 3.4.x nicht mehr benötigst müsstest du es nach dem Update manuell deinstallieren!

Die meta- bzw. splitted ebuilds musst du nicht verwenden, das ist nur eine _zusätzliche_ Möglichkeit einzelne Pakete zu installieren.

----------

## deejay

Jetzt dann nochmal ne Frage zum unemergen von KDE 3.4.x. 

Habe schonmal versucht, KDE zu entfernen, aber ein emerge -C kde hat da nix gebracht.

Sollte es also nun bald soweit sein, wie geht man dann da vor??

Also 3.4 komplett runterhauen und 3.5 zu belassen?!

----------

## tuxian

 *deejay wrote:*   

> Jetzt dann nochmal ne Frage zum unemergen von KDE 3.4.x. 
> 
> Habe schonmal versucht, KDE zu entfernen, aber ein emerge -C kde hat da nix gebracht.
> 
> Sollte es also nun bald soweit sein, wie geht man dann da vor??
> ...

 

```
emerge -P -p `echo kde-base/{kde{,libs,base,addons,admin,artwork,edu,games,graphics,multimedia,network,pim,toys,utils,-i18n},arts}`
```

eingeben und die Ausgabe kontrollieren.

Danach mit 

```
emerge -P `echo kde-base/{kde{,libs,base,addons,admin,artwork,edu,games,graphics,multimedia,network,pim,toys,utils,-i18n},arts}`
```

die alten kde-Pakete löschen!

Gerade ist mein KDE 3.5 fertig geworden  :Wink: 

----------

## slick

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Kann man sich (noch) aussuchen, KDE 3.5 gibt es auch als monolithische Ebuilds.

 

noch ? Ich mag nicht alle Apps einzeln mergen... ich hoffe das wird nicht so kommen.

----------

## _hephaistos_

<scherz>heee slick du plenkst  :Wink: </scherz>

lt. devs (irgendwo hab ich das mal gelesen) wirds ab kde 4.0 NUR noch split ebuilds geben...

aber ob du jetzt emerge kde oder emerge kde-meta oder alles halt mit *-meta eingibst, is ja egal. oder nicht?

cheers

----------

## deejay

 *tuxian wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Gerade ist mein KDE 3.5 fertig geworden 

 

Nicht schlecht  :Smile: 

Habe grad keine Möglichkeit mal nachzusehen, ist 3.5 jetzt schon verfügbar, oder hast du es unter Package.keywords eingetragen??

bzw. wann soll es vorraussichtlich stable werden?  :Smile: 

Ansonsten noch frohes schaffen

mfg

dee

----------

## slick

 *Quote:*   

> <scherz>heee slick du plenkst </scherz> 

 

Und Du postest zu schnell! Muß ich eben mein Edit unten anhängen...  :Wink: 

EDIT: 

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Früher gab es nur die monolithischen Ebuilds. Das ist das kde Paket, welches automatisch kdelibs, kdebase, kdeedu, kdeaddons etc. installiert.
> 
> Zusätzlich gibt es jetzt die gesplitteten Ebuilds. Dabei werden die eigentlichen KDE-Pakete (kdebase, kdeedu, ...) aufgeteilt in die einzelnen Programme (kopete, kmail, kpdf, akregator). Die "alten" KDE Pakete erhalten dabei hinten ein -meta und sorgen dafür, dass die einzelnen Pakete installiert werden. So sorgt kde-meta dafür, dass kdebase-meta, kdeedu-meta, kdeaddons-meta etc. installiert wird, kdeedu-meta wiederum installiert kgeo und was da so alles drin ist.
> 
> Das ganze hat natürlich seine Vor- und Nachteile. Nachteile sind definitiv die längere Zeit zur Installation und die fehlende Übersichtlichkeit (wenn man kde-meta installiert, gilt das natürlich nicht). Dafür kann man aber viel einfacher auf KDE Pakete verzichten, die man nicht verwendet. Außerdem ist es leichter, bei wichtigen Änderungen (z.B. hal/dbus in neuer Version) nur die betroffenen KDE Pakete neu zu kompilieren.

 

Ok, Memo an mich selbst: Erst Thread komplett lesen, dann posten... 

Aber dennoch hätte mein Herzschrittmacher beinahe den Akku leergezaugt  :Wink: 

----------

## Lenz

 *_hephaistos_ wrote:*   

> aber ob du jetzt emerge kde oder emerge kde-meta oder alles halt mit *-meta eingibst, is ja egal. oder nicht

 

Naja, es dauert auf jedenfall wesentlich länger zu installieren und ist wesentlich nerviger bei der Wartung (wie bekommt man eigentlich wenn man jetzt 3.4 als Splitebuilds installiert hat und nun auf 3.5 (im Slot) upgedatet hat, die alte Version runter?). Mir geht da einfach etwas die Übersichtlichkeit verloren, wenn er dann mal eben >250 Pakete updaten möchte.

Mag ja nett sein für Leute die nur K3b und KPDF installieren wollen, aber wieso kann man für Leute die alles haben wollen nicht die alten ungesplitteten ebuilds lassen? Ist doch kaum Mehraufwand im Gegensatz zu dem Aufwand den man sich für die Splitebuilds macht.

----------

## _hephaistos_

JEIN. dauern tuts länger - ja. aber da gibts ja configcache oder sowas ähnliches (damit configure nicht immer ausgeführt werden muss) - dann sollts nahezu gleich lang dauern.

der vorteil ist im wesentlichen, dass dann bei updates nicht ALLE pakete neu gemerged werden müssen, sondern nur jene, die sich geändert haben. leider gibts bei neuen versionen immer version bumps...

jo, jeder wie er will. ich hab mir mal die mühe gemacht (an einem verregneten abend) alle <kde>-meta packages zu durchforsten (emerge <kde>-meta -pv) und die interessanten pakete in meine /etc/portage/package files aufzunehmen. jetzt hab ich mir schon einige pakete dadurch gespart. zB kdemultimedia mag ich NUR kmix usw...

bei anderen distros ist es eh schon länger so.

oba, jeder wie er will.

cheers

----------

## Lenz

Ansich finde ich die Idee ja auch gut, nur die Umsetzung find ich etwas unpraktikabel.

----------

## amne

Das KDE Split Ebuilds HOWTO ist hier eigentlich bekannt?

----------

## deejay

So, ich habe mir gedacht, das ich dann auch die meta Version von KDE3.5 installiere ...

Jetzt habe ich damals KDE3.4.x über "emerge kde" installiert. Ist das dann unter monolithisch zu verstehen??

Und was passiert mit den alten Programmen für die 3.4.x Version, wenn ich das meta Paket installiere ???

Also, ich steige da gerade irgendwie nicht durch ...  :Sad: 

----------

## tuxian

 *deejay wrote:*   

>  *tuxian wrote:*   
> 
> Gerade ist mein KDE 3.5 fertig geworden  
> 
> Nicht schlecht 
> ...

 

Habe die die Pakete in die packages.keywords eingetragen müssen.

Bis es stable wird werden sicher noch Wochen vergehen denk ich!

----------

## deejay

welche meta packages von KDE sind denn dann empfehlenswert, um eine gute Desktopumgebung zu haben, mit allem was man so benötigt ... ???

Ich glaube in dem Paket was ich damals über "emerge kde" installiert habe, ist alles drin, auch vieles, was man gar nicht braucht ....

kdebase-meta

kdepim-meta

...

...

...

Gruß

dee

----------

## mathes.s

Hi,

also ich habe hier kde3.5 seit dem rc1 laufen und haben keine Problem. Benutze die Split ebuilds und habe einfach angefangen mit einem emerge kdebase-startkde oder so hieß das ding, damit war dann das minimalste kde drauf und dann einfach mal kurz überlegen was man sonst noch so öfter braucht und das dann auch mal mit einem emerge eingespielt. So habe ich auf dem Desktop ein kde was aus knapp 70 Paketen besteht und auf dem Notebook eins was aus ca. 50 besteht. Löschen mach ich über kuroo einfach alle 3.4er ebuild aus wählen und rechts klick unmerge und schon sind sie weg.

mfg Mathes

----------

## SkaaliaN

ich habe folgendes durchgeführt:

```

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge kdesktop ; ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="~amd64" emerge kde-meta

```

ich fands so am leichtesten....Nun muss ich nur noch das alte kde runterwerfen..

----------

## psyqil

 *Scup wrote:*   

> ich fands so am leichtesten....

 Viel Spaß beim updaten...   :Rolling Eyes: 

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-215276.html

----------

## Nemesis_77

Also ich glaub ich bin zu dumm....

wenn ich in der package.keywords

```

~kde-base/*-3.5

~kde-base/*-3.5.1

```

Eintrag, dann sagt er mir jedemal das:

```

Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-base/*-3.5

--- Invalid atom in /etc/portage/package.keywords: kde-base/*-3.5.1
```

Macht sich mal einer von euch Profis die Mühe ne HowTo für noobs wie mich zu schrieben? Oder in einfachen Worten hier mal zu erklären was ich nun genau machen muss damit ich die Kde3.5 auch mal auf meinem Gentoo hab???

Das wäre ma lein feiner Zug, danke schon mal im Vorraus....

Denn irgendwie verste ich das wenn ich die Packete eintrage mit >= packet, das ich dann nur dieses Packet bekommen werde und nachfolgende ignoriert werden... richtig?

Mein Sys:

Sempron 2,8

nforce 2

512 DDRAM

nvidia 6600

Gentoo 2005.1

Kde 3.4.3

----------

## Yonathan

du solltest es mal mit

>=kde-base/kdewasauchimmer-3.5 

versuchen, dann müsste es gehen, musst halt jedes paket einzeln eintragen

----------

## Nemesis_77

 *Yonathan wrote:*   

> du solltest es mal mit
> 
> >=kde-base/kdewasauchimmer-3.5 
> 
> versuchen, dann müsste es gehen, musst halt jedes paket einzeln eintragen

 

na ich denk so soll man das gerad nicht machen???

----------

## l3u

Jaaa, ich weiß: es ist ne blöde Frage ;-) Aber wie stehen die Chancen, daß jetzt, wo KDE 3.5.2 draußen ist, der ganze Kram mal stable wird?

----------

